# Post Contest - Bullet Coily Cable (closed)



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats right friends. Win a Bullet Cable (coily) this week on GC

I leave for Hawaii on the 5th. I want to mail this out on the morning of the 4th. Lets DO IT !!!!!

View attachment 1776


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Cool - I'll take it and that leaves you plenty of time to make it to the airport...
View attachment 1777


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Since you never actually stated how it was going to be picked, I just assumed it was a "first post" situation...

If not, I guess I'll just take my chances.

(Have a good time in Hawaii as well)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sweet, have one, use it as my main, could use another!


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Please ship to it to my house!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, I could be the proud new owner of the prize.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I deserve a sympathy prize for my broken guitar!

Aloha


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a great time on the islands! If I win I will say the same thing the Mexican said to the Hawaiian.....Grassyass!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Unlimited Posts ????


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You already have my address so you can ship it now to save you time and frustration while packing for your flight. Hawaii eh? I'm going to have to get into the guitar forum business so I can afford such lavish trips. There's probably going to be lots of shenanigins at GC while you're gone! Have a fun trip.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I luv coily cables! I'm in.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm looking forward to those shenanigins...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a white 10' Bullet Coily cable of destruction I use for guitar -> amp (no fx inbetween)

very convenient.


wouldn't mind a longer one!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just send it to me now and I'll change my tagline to say, "Scott is the bestest person in the world"


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I could use a coiled cable!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

One of the coolest/funniest things I ever saw live was when Gordie from Big Sugar yelled into his coily cable and his voice came out of the pair of 100 watt Marshall Stacks he was playing through at the time.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I also like free things.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks sweet... I probably haven't used a coily cable since sometime in the 80s or maybe before...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Woof said:


> Looks sweet... I probably haven't used a coily cable since sometime in the 80s or maybe before...


I uased one yesterday. and it was even a bullet one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*coily cables are cool.*


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

As asked already ........ unlimited posts? I sure could use a curly cable to save on load-out times.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I would love to drop a coil on my rig sometimes.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Blast from the past. What's old is new again. Only cables I owned back in the day were the coily ones.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmm, how about you keep the cable and give the trip away instead!?!?!?




No? 
I Didn't think so.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wouldn't mind one. It's one of those things that I don't have.


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oooh cool. I had a coily cable years ago - before it was retro.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Scott is the very best forum administrator ever !!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Coily cables are the only cable allowed in my gear room!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> As asked already ........ unlimited posts? I sure could use a curly cable to save on load-out times.


Yes, post away. Its a short contest so have fun.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

coils well that ends well


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

And when they wear out, they make dandy cable wraps!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I like cookies


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Whoops I mean coiled cables


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> As asked already ........ unlimited posts? I sure could use a curly cable to save on load-out times.


It only takes one to win.

Regards,


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I do love cookies though. That part is true.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

WannabeGood said:


> It only takes one to win.
> 
> Regards,


One and perhaps many more???!!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't had a coiler since the sixties!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I was pondering the purchase of a coily earlier today.

I can wait. 

To make life easy for you, just drop it off.. Or heck, I can come pick it up.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've always dreamed of having a coiled cable !!!


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

This is my kinda thread. I've never put my name in for any gear giveaways, but I want this!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

do we just post?


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to win this.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Yes, Please! Count me in.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I've always dreamed of having a coiled cable !!!


Keep those dreams simple!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Yes please!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope mine is purple.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scott...Have a great vacation in Hawaii !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

Win is going to post #49.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I remember one time I promised my dear mother that some day I would get a coily cable...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I didn't win a pedal on Premier Guitar's Stompboxtober (Which was mentioned here)--so this would make up for it...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> Well, I didn't win a pedal on Premier Guitar's Stompboxtober (Which was mentioned here)--so this would make up for it...


Me neither and I was pretty sure I was going to.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

> Well, I didn't win a pedal on Premier Guitar's Stompboxtober (Which was mentioned here)--so this would make up for it...


did any Canadians end up winning? I remember not seeing any as of about 3/4 of the way through the month.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I win. 

Everyone can stop posting now


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> > Well, I didn't win a pedal on Premier Guitar's Stompboxtober (Which was mentioned here)--so this would make up for it...
> 
> 
> did any Canadians end up winning? I remember not seeing any as of about 3/4 of the way through the month.


Didn't notice any Canucks. A guy from Russia and I think one for Helsinki or something. Only two or three non-USA winners.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I really wouldn't mind having one of these. I thought about buying one, which is probably what I'm going to do if I don't win this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am really going to win this,


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I could use it to find my way back to my amp!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm ready to PM you with my address Scott.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Coily!... he's my favorite Stooge!


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I probably won't win. Even though no one can deny that I deserve it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep not winning the Suhr guitar contest each week, a coily cable will at least help me look cool while I wait to win that contest.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

If I dont win the coily cable I will gladly accept the consolation prize of going with you to Hawaii.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I still have the transparent pink one I used in the 70's - time for another


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

do want....


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> I still have the transparent pink one I used in the 70's - time for another


Amazing photo!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If I win, I will lobby to have our hockey team change their name to the Edmonton Coilers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Coily!... he's my favorite Stooge!


Nyuk-yuk-yuk.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Dang, late to the show on this one! Stupid busy season at work keeping me away from the really important thing in life!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is coily...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

urko99 said:


> I haven't had a coiler since the sixties!


You need to add some fibre to your diet.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is coily too...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And this is the real Coily...


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

This cable would be great for the studio.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> urko99 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had a coiler since the sixties!
> ...


^ this! Hahahaha


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Ohhh, I want to win the Coily Cable of Vacation!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Me, too, put me in!!!

Regards


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

For those of you thinking it will work like a Slinky Toy, it does not. You should delete your posts now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This guy knows Coily very well...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Please Robert. No Moe posting!



Robert1950 said:


> This guy knows Coily very well...


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Kinda make me want to write s little song...

'c' is for coily cable, that's good enough for me


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to have coily hair when I was younger...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Amazing photo!!


Hagstrom - check,
GBX pre-amp - check,
Silvertone 1484 - check
Echolette - check
platform shoes - check
coily cord - check!


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Nice coily cable.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hagstrom - check,
> GBX pre-amp - check,
> Silvertone 1484 - check
> Echolette - check
> ...


Nice, bet the tone was rather large!


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I heard these are pretty sweet! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

This has got me all wound up. Really.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

One more try! Pick me. Pick Me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It's PURPLE!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hoping I'll win this one.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks God, it's friday!!!!
Am I the winner?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I went to high school with a Bullet Coily


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is Coily's Brother...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

"Why, I oughta..."



Robert1950 said:


> This is Coily's Brother...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is Coily"s incredibly ugly other brother


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

When does this contest close?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

When we run out of coily references.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

He really is the ugliest comedian that ever lived....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

keto said:


> Nice, bet the tone was rather large!


The coily cord allowed it to _*spring *_out at you


----------



## denthevetteman7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Really need a new cable for my guitar


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> The coily cord allowed it to _*spring *_out at you


I don't get the _*connection*_...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember the very first cable I ever bought.
It was a coilly. It was a POS that didn't last a year of lessons, but it was all the curly coolness you could imagine.
I'm glad there are good quality coillies on the market now.... And one free one for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats right friends. Win a Bullet Cable (coily) this week on GC
> 
> I leave for Hawaii on the 5th. I want to mail this out on the morning of the 4th. Lets DO IT !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1776


Hawaii?

Wow!

i'm envious man.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just realized the 4th is a Sunday and I am gone way too early to mail this on Monday. Will have to figure something out


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

So now I have some Ratt "Round and Round" going through my head. Oh and nothing beats Hawaii. Maui is the most beautiful and relaxed place in the world.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I actually saw this guy with Moe Howard and Larry Fine at the CNE in 1960. Yeah, the three stooges were the first famous people I ever saw...


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

My first ever guitar cable was a coily one. I still have it although it's in non-working condition so I need new one.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just realized the 4th is a Sunday and I am gone way too early to mail this on Monday. Will have to figure something out


You can just mail it to me tomorrow. I don't mind.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Love all the Stooge references!


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm straight, but I could use a coily cable.


nyuk nyuk nyuk


I"m new, I'm a smartass, how does this work?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I think of Jimi when I see a coily cable


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just realized the 4th is a Sunday and I am gone way too early to mail this on Monday. Will have to figure something out


Meet me at Tim's by your place in the morning.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

3.11.12

2:45 am 

I am still up.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Not interested, give it to whomever finishes behind me thank-you very much.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Never had one of these. I'd like to have it.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm sending good Karma to you for your trip, perhaps you could send me the cable? just askin...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

WCGill said:


> Not interested, give it to whomever finishes behind me thank-you very much.


You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Will trade good beach karma for good coily karma


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

It shall be mine. 

It shall be mine all mine.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

At the gig last night my cord kept twisting around my feet. It was a real safety hazard. I fear for my life if I do not win this coily cord.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And now,... in stereo !!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;_METTgPnSWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_METTgPnSWY[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That was so funny. I guess the 13 year old comes out in me when I watch the Stooges. Part 2 was interesting too.

(I think we need a Sooges thread all for Robert1950 nyuk nyuk nyuk whoop whoop)


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I could use one of those

yabba dabba doo!!


hmm how come I can't paste the youtube link into the media window that pops up?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpGx4foRdPw


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I suppose if I win, I will accept...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd love me a coily cable


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Would be great if I won this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> hmm how come I can't paste the youtube link into the media window that pops up?


for bolero:

[video=youtube;qpGx4foRdPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpGx4foRdPw[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I may as well get in another entry while there's still time--you can never have too many cables--just in case you misplace one, or one stops working, or somebody walks off with one, etc, etc...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;a4-spBDcJyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4-spBDcJyk[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;sxAk3B_zS5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxAk3B_zS5k&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=LPHuaqGq EVTE8&amp;playnext=1[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Futurama tribute to Coily.

[video=youtube;ciADYgVBFy4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciADYgVBFy4[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I love coily cables and so does my little friend. Surf green would be great.


View attachment 1781


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

did i win yet


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

One more sleep blam...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd wear this///











It would go with my Coily cord/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is something I don't have. I think it's the next best thing to a wireless unit.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just checked, I could definitely use another cable.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Never had a coily before, help me right this grievous wrong!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want my Coily Cable....


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Someone else had coily hair as a kid?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

We had Rotini for Dinner & it reminded me of the coily cable


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

this would go perfect with my Dimarzio purple strap


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

when will you be choosing a winner?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> when will you be choosing a winner?


Yes the suspense is killing me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> Just checked, I could definitely use another cable.


As I noted before--you can never have too many...

Plus, I'm _soitenly_ enjoying the Stooges videos...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Winning post is #87

Please contact me today or you will have to wait until I get back on the 20th


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats allthumbs! 

Thanks for the contest Scott and have a good trip!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'VE BEEN ROBBED!

Oh well, congratulations to the deserving winner.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I expected to win this after failing to win a single pedal during Stompboxtober. Sigh...

 thanks for the contest and congrats to the winner!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;ScGPRsHSkaE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScGPRsHSkaE[/video]


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Sooooo close 

Congrats to allthumbs!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Hagstrom - check,
> GBX pre-amp - check,
> Silvertone 1484 - check
> Echolette - check
> ...


congrats althumbs!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations allthumbs!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats Allthumbs. Coitainly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy...

And thanks for another giveaway...


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

The facts, nothing but the facts.............................

- eligible posts: 149
- eligible posters: 54
- average posts: 2.759/poster

- # posters below avg. (2 posts and under): 38 posters
- # posters at average (3 posts): 7 posters
- # posters above avg. (4-7 posts): 6 posters
- # posters ridiculous above avg. (10+ posts): 3 posers

So........between three posters (10, 13 & *24 *posts) they had a combined *31.542*% chance of winning. NOT!

The eventual winner, allthumbs56, had a *3.355*% chance of winning. CONGRATULATIONS!

I get really frosted and annoyed when a few posters try to dominate these giveaways. In my opinion, only the first post should count and subsequent posts be ineligible. Also winners of any giveaway should be locked out of a least the next two giveaways. You know to "spread the wealth" so to speak. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. 

My opinion only.

Regards,


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

WannabeGood said:


> I get really frosted and annoyed when a few posters try to dominate these giveaways. In my opinion, only the first post should count and subsequent posts be ineligible.


Yeah sure but this contest didn't have a post limit like usual. I thought Scott made that pretty clear.



GuitarsCanada said:


> allthumbs56 said:
> 
> 
> > As asked already ........ unlimited posts? I sure could use a curly cable to save on load-out times.
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! I never win anything! Having said that ........ I won!!!!!!!!!!!

Picked up my cable yesterday at Scott's store in Thorold. Didn't get to see Scott again cause the poor boy's in Hawaii. That was okay cause I had the most certain additional pleasure of meeting Marnie for the first time. This cable is truly massive and is of incredible build quality. It also weighs about as much as my LP 

Thanks to all - what a great bunch of folks I hang with!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait a minute, isn't Marnie, Scotts better half?

She didn't go with?


----------

